# Starting ivf in a week... Should i have my wisdom tooth removed?



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all 

Id appreciate your advise/thoughts/support

I have a wisdom tooth infection that is causing me extreme pain! Im on antibiotics and painkillers and my dentist has reccomended i have my wisdom tooth removed. 

Im due to start down regging this coming tuesday and it looks like the removal would be about a week into my down reg time, so id be recovering around thus time and at the start of stimms. 

I feel utterly miserable and upset that im unwell before this cycle, i was feeling so well and positive as well before all of this.

Im worried how the extraction may impact on my heath during this important time, but equally if i do get pregnant theres no way ill b able to have it removed bcus of the trauma it causes, and if i dont have it removed that means the liklihood of more infections, more pain and more antibiotics! 

So my question is, what would you do? Get it removed or not?

Ray xx


----------



## Lucky34 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Ray,

Would check with your clinic, I would be inclined to get it out ASAP as you will keep suffering and no doubt need repeated courses of antibiotics otherwise.  Also assuming that your dentist sees it as straight forward and will do the extraction and early on in your down regging? 

I suffered repeatedly with infection in one and after several courses of antibiotics decided to have all 4 removed in hospital under GA but after a couple of days discomfort I was right as rain after a week.  Many of my friends have had 1 removed by dentist and similarly been fine after a few days.  Best to give your clinic a call but good luck xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Ray

I can sympathise with the pain, I had to have both of my lower wisdom teeth removed about 12 years ago after countless infections, I had to have GA in hospital and it took me about a week to recover.  I'd speak to your clinic as Lucky suggested.  

Dory
xxx


----------

